# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum > [Question] What's a home remedy for killing black widow spiders?

## petricabilo

Besides swatting them and all that. My friend got bit and had a major reaction and got antibiotics. It was creepy. Another problem I have with fleas. What can you do to kill them. I know baby powder helps a little. I've bought flea spray and bombed my house. But, the pest control guy said the stuff I used didn't have the residual stuff in it which keeps killing them. The pest control costs so much.

----------


## SilverNodashi

i guess this will lead to a URL promoting some pest killer, at some stage, but here goes:

baby powder, left for a few days will kill fleas and their eggs / larva. 
As for spiders, just keep your house clean  :Smile:

----------


## BusFact

Black widows live in dark damp places. Let them be. As per Softdux-Rudi - just keep your house clean.

----------


## Julius Tristan

The way to remove those black widow spider is to call a professional exterminator. If you want nothing but, a home remedy you must buy residual insecticide to get rid of them and seek your room especially in dark.

----------

